# Dog bites Toledo man in the genitals



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

This article/video really aggravates me. First, the article states that the dog is a pit bull/lab/chow mix aka a MUTT (if you ask me). The video and article then call it a pit bull attack, which the dog isn't a pit bull. Next, the owner admits the dog will attack anything that moves and he has attacked before. This dog supposedly took off another man's genitals. It should be euthanized! The dog warden has no authority to take the dog though once a victim is in hospital and the dog has been confined. I think its messed up that the owner admits it attacks people but doesn't want to put it down because "I [the owner] feel like it's something that's going on with him because wouldn't have just attacked like that. I know him." He completely contradicted himself. If he knew his dog he would have known he could escape at any time to attack something that moved past. Some people are idiots.... I am going to call this news station and ask them why they claim it was a pit bull/lab/chow mix but headline the dog as a pit bull in the video. Also, I doubt the dog they show in he video is the actual dog since the owner still has the dog; I think it is one of those clips of any dog the news stations use when headlining a dog attack. The borrowing money aspect of the story.... I won't even go there. 

Read the article first then watch the *video*.

Dog bites Toledo man in the genitals
A 20 year old Toledo man is recovering after a dog bit him in the genitals. It happened over the weekend in the 1700 block of Buckingham.

The victim's family tells 13abc he's terribly upset, and as you can imagine, in pain. They say the dog ripped off his genitals.

The owner of the dog, Dexter Clark called the attack an accident. He says, "It was my fault for not securing him."

According to the police report, Clarks pit bull/lab/chow mix ran from the backyard and attacked a 20 year old man while he was riding his bike. The report says the dog bit him in the "leg and genitals".

Clark says, "I don't want him out anyway because the only person that can really control him is me. I don't really, won't let him out. They said they was going to watch him and like I said it's an unfortunate accident. Anyway I can rectify the situation I will."

The report also states the dog warden's office "declined to come and retrieve the dog." Toledo has a breed specific vicious dog ordinance, but a judge ruled parts of it unconstitutional. According to the dog warden, dog owners can now have more than one pit bull and it doesn't have to wear a muzzle.

Clark was cited for not having a proper fence for his dog, no dog license and no rabies shots for the dog. When Clark was asked why his dog doesn't have his rabies shots, he replied, "I don't have no money, but I'm going to borrow some money to keep him." And when asked if the dog has ever attacked before, Clark says, "Yeah, he'll attack any human being that will raise a foot or anything. You can't throw no bottle at him or nothing." But in this case, Clark believes, "I feel like it's something that's going on with him because wouldn't have just attacked like that. I know him."

The reason the dog warden won't confiscate the animal, is that once the dog is confined and the victim is taken to the hospital, they have no authority to go into a home and take the animal.


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow, the owner sounds like an idiot. I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

Krystle_Ann said:


> Wow, the owner sounds like an idiot. I'll just leave it at that.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow, that dog needs to be put down. Or maybe allowed to run free at a sex offender prison lol. 

This is why you do not cross a curly tail with a pit :-(


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

wow that's just crazy.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you for sharing this, Lauren. I can't believe that the dog warden has no authority to seize the dog after the victim has been taken to the hospital!? Wow! Really? That's just absurd. Any other city/town/county/state would snatch that dog up in a heartbeat!! And yeah, I agree that the dog pictured can't possibly be the dog involved if the owner has the dog confined. Even my husband said the owner is irresponsible, and the dog should be taken and put down, and the owner charged with Assault with a deadly weapon or something along those lines!! I'm still in awe over the ignorance of the owner, and how he contradicted himself, one statement right after the other!! What else can I say? Stupid is as stupid does!


----------

